# What Do You Guys Think About This One?



## andro (17/5/14)

http://www.xtardirect.com/products/xtar-vp2-charger


----------



## Andre (17/5/14)

Very good chargers, I have read.


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

I just ordered one on ebay . Will review when arrive ( end of june)


----------

